
How Amazon Web Services Uses Formal Methods - patrickxb
http://brooker.co.za/blog/2015/03/29/formal.html
======
mad44
My review and experience of using TLA+ in distributed systems class are in the
below posts: [http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2014/08/using-tla-for-
teach...](http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2014/08/using-tla-for-teaching-
distributed.html) [http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2015/01/my-experience-
with-...](http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2015/01/my-experience-with-using-
tla-in.html)

------
nevir
"We found what we were looking for in TLA+,11 a formal specification language
based on simple discrete math, or basic set theory and predicates, with which
_all engineers are familiar_."

Somehow I get the sense that this is an extremely optimistic view of our
profession. Even when you look at only those engineers hired by Amazon.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8096185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8096185)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9287426](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9287426)

